# Record Keeping



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have been told before to keep good records but I have no idea what I should be keeping records of or how I should be doing it. Please help!  
Alice


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you talking about pedigree records?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not sure.  All I know is that I'm supposed to keep records and I don't about what. Can you tell me about pedigree records?
Alice


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Alice,

I keep records on all my birds.

I usually aquire a pedigree record on any new pigeon (from the owner) I get, as well as start records of my own birds offspring.

You can either purchase the software or actual breeding cards, as I have in a three ring binder. You can purchase them from one of the pigeon supply houses. I have a breeding card for each couple.

This not only allows you to keep track of all your birds, but the records of hatchlings including date egg layed, date hatched, band numbers, and any remarks, that is where I put a description of the bird.

I also list names of all the birds, as they are given.

The pedigree page allows you to list the STRAIN of bird.

Then list the male and hen (BREED PAIR), and their lineage (their mom and dad) I usually list the band numbers of each couple, and then you list the offspring underneath. 

I'm sure others will respond to their record keeping.

I also keep a daily record of any preventive, nutrition products I give all my birds on a monthly calendar.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

That makes sense. I shall start then.  Thank you, Treesa!
Alice


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, records are very important. You have to write down everything. Sometimes something will happen and you'll think to yourself "oh, I'll remember that". Wrong..........you'll forget and wish you COULD remember. I keep records of every thing. Records on breeders, their babies, how they are growing, "dud" eggs, racing records, weather records for race days and the list goes on and on.............even if you think it's not important at the time. If it IS important, then you'll always have the info and if it turns out that it's really not that important, well, it didn't take that long to make the note so no harm done. There are programs out there that can help keep your records straight. The best that we've found so far is here:

http://www.comproware.com/index.php

I didn't look to see how much it costs now. We've been using this program since we got our first birds in July 2000. Have never found anything better for the money. Best part, if you have a problem, just drop them an e-mail and you'll have a response in a few hours most of the time. They are constantly updating it and improving it.

PS: I see that it's $59. If you check around you'll find there are no others (that I'm aware of) that are that cheap.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow!  Well, I'll give it my best shot.  I think I'll probably have to stick to a note book for now but I don't think (I hope you don't tell me I'm wrong!) that it'll be too hard if I'm organized.  Thank you, Lovebirds!
Alice


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Wow!  Well, I'll give it my best shot.  I think I'll probably have to stick to a note book for now but I don't think (I hope you don't tell me I'm wrong!) that it'll be too hard if I'm organized.  Thank you, Lovebirds!
> Alice



organization is the key. 

PS: What's the second rule????


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

lol They never told me the other rule. I think there are three kinds of people in the world...
Those that can count...And those that can't.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

You can get an idea of what to put on a pedigree, and print off pedigrees here:

http://www.albertaclassic.net/2005/PedigreeForm.php


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you so much, it'll help me a lot!  
Alice


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> You can get an idea of what to put on a pedigree, and print off pedigrees here:
> 
> http://www.albertaclassic.net/2005/PedigreeForm.php



Thanks White Wings, I'm going to print them up.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

*records*

I just use microsoft excel for my pedigrees. This takes more effort than the pre-made programs, but it gives me something to do. I just have a template that I use. You can import pictures, cut and paste and the like. I make a template for each pair and then all I have to do is fill in the birds info. As far as breeding records, I use a spreadsheet and a calendar. The post will not let me send an excel file. I will send you a pedigree as an example if you e-mail me at [email protected]. If you plan on breeding from numerous pairs you may want to buy some software. Software generated pedigrees also look much more professional, if you ever want to sell your birds. \
Randy Hill
Hillfamilyloft


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail.  Thank you!
Alice


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I do not keep too many records but what I do keep is which youngster belongs to who and who has the best trap time from tossing etc.

As I too in the beggining thought I "know" my birds but now it starts getting down to paper and pen! I do not have a PC probram but will need one soon

I think it depends on how far and how accurate you need to be


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I don't know how far or how accurate I need to be but apparantly everyone else does.  So if I start now, maybe by the time I get the hang of it and get organized I'll need it. I guess it's better to start before I absolutely need it than having to figure it all out when I do.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry AZ I did not get your e-mail. If you try again I will send you an example of a pedigree. [email protected]. My wife must have zapped it.
Randy Hill
hillfamilyloft


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Zapped or not, I got the pedigree! And I liked it, it wasn't too confusing.  lol All of them that I've seen aren't but yours was the easiest for me to understand. Thanks so much for sending it and the link to me!
Alice


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought i would drop in Kinda missed coming to pigeon talk. Anyway for what its worth. You should start a loft record. on breeders you would put your band numbers down on the pairs Then egg lay date, hatch date, Band number of the young birds, date left the nest, Then color of young birds Later you can add cock or hen as you find there sex out. Then for flying you can put info for young birds As to training tosses, special notes. Then races times. This relates to how that pair produced that year. And which young birds performed and which did not. That tells you something about the breeding program. Now for pedigrees. Alot of people either will or not fill out pedigrees in the off season. Say after young bird race season. And you go through your records deturmine which birds move up to the old bird team and which do not Then if you want you fill out pedigree info on those birds. On old bird flyers you would now have pedigree info.And build a flying record. Agin races how they clocked were they consistant and such. This tells you how as old birds are they performing. Then at the start of the new breeding season you should have already spent the time going over the last years breeding records. Looking at how the different breeders produced. Helping to deturmine how you would best pair them for the up coming season. You would notice how many of 1 pair was lost or not how the young birds performed, And which pair or pairs deserved to be put back together agin. Also relation ships with in the breeding loft. Then any birds you sold lost gave away you would have recorded On the breeding record of that pair that year. Also you would use a medictation / treatment log showing when you treatyed your birds Say for pmv worm dates. ect. This lets you Know your next treatments and such. Any way Theses are just a thought what ever works best for you Will be what counts.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Glad to see you visitin', Robert! This department still needs you, ya' know!

Pidgey

P.S. Alice really needs yer help quite a bit--I can help her with her medical emergencies, but I'm useless (as in "completely") for this kinda' stuff.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you, Mr. Lee!!! That is tons and tons of help! All of it actually made sense to me! (I'm pretty dumb, Pidgey is right, I need a lot of help) 
I printed it out and started it too and it makes me feel so much more organized.  
Licha


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, it is so good to see your post. I've missed your wise comments.

Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Howdy, re lee*

re lee, howdy from Texas (via Cologne, Germany),

I looked up your profile to see all your posts to see if you had been back, and there you were, here just yesterday! Glad to see you checking on us. I haven't been checking all the threads lately, been busy with our rescued at 18 days old and hand-raised sick papa pigeon Wieteke who has two healthy week-old chicks he is raising in a plastic folding storage box on top of a wardrobe with his feral mate Mamieke. 

Hope you're feeling perkier.

Larry


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

AZ
What I do is to make a master pedigree for each pair I bread for a given year. I only breed from 10 pairs, three rounds. So I make 10 master pedigrees. I leave the bird section blank and make a master. From here I use excel and copy the master, fill in the young bird info and there you go. I can do that six times for each pair. If I mix the breeders up the next year, I just cut and paste that half of the pedigree to the new one. It is a little work, but I like the result. If you can get ahold of a Ganus pedigree, that is what I patterened mine from. I like that I can write on the bottom section. It gives you places to write results etc. I found most pedigrees lacking in writing space. 
Randy


----------



## tatts (Nov 9, 2005)

*records*

theres a program called zooeasy and you can down load a free sample that can record up to ten birds ,try it I think that you will like it,as you canhold photos and every thing
regards tatts


----------



## skip (Jun 11, 2014)

*Pigeon Records*

This is another link to my website offering a newly developed pigeon records program, which is open source freeware. 

It can accommodate 99 stock cocks and 99 stock hens with pedigrees, up to 16 pairs of birds or feeders as part of those lists, and up to 25 youngsters in a nestcard for each of the 16 pairs configured in each year. 

It mostly uses buttons to save typing by semi-automatic entry for items like dates of laying, hatching, for ring numbers, or for pedigree links to parents etc. and has searches for offspring siblings/half-sibs and for two or more characters in the stock record.

It's designed for Birmingham Rollers but would probably also be useful for keeping breeding records for fancy pigeons. or for other flying breeds such as tipplers.

https://chavers.wixsite.com/free-pigeon-records


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, you have resurrected an 11 year old thread


----------

